# Woodworking to fishing



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

I've been searching for something to put small fish hook, split shots, etc in. These things are small and don't take a lot of space and the wife uses these things to keep her beads in and it works bUT thought maybe woodworkers who are constantly looking for good ways to store screws, panel nails, etc may have a better solution than what I've found. 

This is what I've found so far...Any suggestions?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That is a great idea for fishing stuff, I hate getting a bunch of hooks jumbled together. The good thing is you can see what is in each. Depending on how large the cups are, it would be great for router bits also.


----------



## CharleyL (Jan 13, 2019)

You might want to consider what Lee Valley offers. Here is a link to storage containers much like in your photo, but they have many others. For the jewelry pieces that I use, I keep them in partitioned clear plastic storage boxes that I usually buy from the Fishing Section of the Bass Pro Shop near me. They offer many sizes and styles of boxes, partitioned as well as unpartitioned.

https://www.leevalley.com/en-us/sho...ers/44948-watchmakers-cases-in-aluminum-cases

Charley


----------

